# Computer tip  (The search Engine that does not track you!)



## kburra (Nov 14, 2017)

*The search Engine that does not track you!*

Google is the most popular search engine in the world. The company said  it now processes more than 3.5 billion searches every day and 1.2  trillion worldwide each year. That's impressive.
But while Google is great at finding what you're looking for, it's not  the most privacy-friendly search site available. It stores and analyses  your every online move so you can be provided with targeted ads and  adjust your results to match what it thinks that you want. If that  worries you, you can take control of your privacy with an alternative  search site.
*DuckDuckGo* is a solid Google replacement, and it doesn’t track or  target your IP address or search history. So, you don’t have to worry  about targeted ads or being trapped in a search filter bubble, which  actually means you get more results. You'll be completely anonymous  while surfing the internet…….Try it: Link Below
 duckduckgo.com/


----------



## terry123 (Nov 15, 2017)

Thanks!!


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 15, 2017)

I am giving it a try.  Thanks.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 15, 2017)

I have been using bing.com for a long time..Works for me..


----------



## HazyDavey (Nov 15, 2017)

Thanks.. :encouragement:


----------



## neotheone (Nov 15, 2017)

DuckDuckGo is a refreshing change of pace, been using it for awhile.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 15, 2017)

I've tried StartPage a couple of times, also a private search engine, but it seemed much slower and less results than Google.  https://www.startpage.com/
I do hate that you can't look up anything on Google without seeing that same item advertised on every page you visit or video you play.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 15, 2017)

I've been using duckduckgo for a few years. A couple of years ago I started getting security warnings from Firefox about duckduckgo, but I ignored them and they finally went away.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 16, 2017)

I just playing with Searx, an open-source search engine. According to 8chan.net, 



> Searx is a privacy-respecting metasearch engine with more practical  features compared to Startpage and Ixquick, but with less privacy  features. Its most important quality is the fact that it's completely  free, libre and open source. This means that you can see what the server  is supposed to be doing (keep in mind that there is no way to verify  that the server is running the public source code), but it also means  that other people can set up their own instance. There are many other  instances which provide the same features. This makes it very hard for  agencies like the NSA to compromise it. Even if searx is controlled by  the NSA, they wouldn't have control over the other instances, and  getting control over all instances would be practically impossible.


----------



## neotheone (Nov 16, 2017)

SifuPhil said:


> I just playing with Searx, an open-source search engine. According to 8chan.net,



Interesting, particularly the 8chan.net information.     I guess if someone really wants anonymity they should user Tor, although that's not really enough, if a world class nation sponsored intelligence agency was tracking you.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 16, 2017)

neotheone said:


> Interesting, particularly the 8chan.net information.     I guess if someone really wants anonymity they should user Tor, although that's not really enough, if a world class nation sponsored intelligence agency was tracking you.



I've also experimented a bit with the Tor browser, but as you said there are a few more things you have to do to really be secure from casual inspection. I understand it was originally created by the Naval Research Lab, so I'm fairly certain that it's known by NSA.

Just look what happened to Silk Road ...


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 17, 2017)

I am using duck but I find it slows the computer down.  I suppose that's normal as it it blocking tracers.


----------



## HipGnosis (Nov 20, 2017)

I tried duckduckgo and got an ad for what I searched for.
I guess you should use it on a browser other than google chrome...


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 20, 2017)

I use Google.  It is more comprehensive than the others.  They can track me, I'm not wanted by the law.


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 20, 2017)

Being tracked is a commercial thing, they are observing and collecting a person's web browsing habits for marketing purposes.

  Harmless, but sometimes annoying, when contextual advertising pops up just about everywhere you go online.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 20, 2017)

I've used DuckDuck for quite awhile now, thanks to one of our Forum members.

I also use an ad blocker, but that's a double edged sword; sites rely on ads we might hit on, to pay their freight and keep the Internet free. 

Specifically in mind are photo hosting sites; Photo Bucket has dropped out of the free hosting feature entirely and are asking $400.00 per year for their services. I'm guessing they can no longer get enough advertising to cover their costs, since people (like me) block their advertising. Had I realized this sooner, I would have shut down my ad blocker for that particular site


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 21, 2017)

I am liking duckduckgo, and thank the OP for the suggestion.  Everywhere I go, Google raises it's head, and I would like to move away from it.  It's like tentacles in cancer, connected to so, many things.  I just like to try new things/ways


----------



## 911 (Nov 21, 2017)

First thing that I searched was Best Buy and my nearest store, address and map from my home to the store appeared. Isn’t that tracking?


----------

